

How to Choose an Android Minimum App Version / API Level - WhitneyLand
http://www.whitneyland.com/2015/01/how-to-choose-an-android-minimum-app-version-api-level.html

======
n-gauge
I've used the Chrome webview from KitKat and Lollipop (API 19+). Beware
though, for kitkat there's a bug when trying to play sound from local file
assets (fixed in lollipop).

It's a great way to code your first apk.

